# Toybox Tangle Pack Released



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2022)

We are excited to announce the release of the latest Toybox pack for Reaktor Blocks. This one is super special.

*Toybox* announce the release of the *Tangle Pack

300 advanced Reaktor blocks* for modern sound design. The Tangle Pack is a new suite of powerful blocks based on legendary Eurorack modules, with some unique blocks for advanced synthesis and sound creation.

Features include:


*Tangle Oscillator*, aa powerful oscillator block that fuses extreme phase distortion (twisting, warping, repeating and mixing basic waveforms for knotted and twisted sounds) with FM synthesis, great for thick, harmonically rich timbres. The block also features 7 lo-fi modes which authentically model vintage convertors with gritty digital noise and jitter, great for dirty old-school digital synth sounds.
A flexible *analog modelled filter* with 8 different models (Moog, Korg, Roland etc). A variety of filter slopes plus notch and comb filters are available. All filter types can be flexibly re-ordered and morphed.
A high quality *wavefolder* block closely modelled on the timbre effect found in the Buchla Easel.
A collection of *powerful modulation blocks*, including the *Ramp Generator* block, based on one half of the Make Noise 'Maths' function generator Eurorack module, plus a *flexible multi-breakpoint envelope* generator and a collection of randomising blocks: chaos, brownian motion etc.
A curated selection of *'Nano' utility blocks*, updated and revised specially for the pack.
A collection of high-quality and innovative *effect* and *processing blocks* based on popular Eurorack modules.
A flexible *global snapshots system*. Snapshots can be stored for each individual block or for the whole rack, then selected and morphed using the *Snapshots* block.
Updated *Nano Sequencer* blocks included for building generative sequences, arpeggiators or generating complex phrases. Multiple *Sequencer Segment* blocks can be daisy-chained for a ratcheting style step sequencer of any length. The *Conditional block* works using a similar idea to the ‘conditional trigs’ found in the Elektron series of groove boxes, great for organic evolving sequences.
*Bleeding-edge dsp* and analog modelling techniques.
All blocks are also available as *polyphonic versions* as well as an extensive collection of *polyphonic 'Nano' Blocks*, available for the first time.






The pack can be used without any limitations with the free Reaktor Player (no need for the full version of Reaktor).

*INTRO PRICE $45.00* (normal price $64)

More information HERE









Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2022)

Here's a quick video showing some sounds from the tangle oscillator and some of it's 'lo-fi' modes. Only the oscillator's 'sine' waveform shape is used here, using the phase distortion knobs (Repeat, Bend & Pulse Width) for some 'bubbly' fun  -->


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi David. Quick question. 

I have:
- Synth bundle, Vintage Sampler bundle, Nano Pack and Nano Pack Basics

Does this new pack double some modules in any way? Sorry, I’m pressed for time - usually I’d do the research myself.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2022)

There are some updated nano utility blocks to make the pack standalone, and mono versions of the polyphonic blocks for completeness. But the core of the pack is a set of new designs. 

The polyphonic blocks are all completely new, definitely good value at 300 blocks and I think it will compliment the packs you already have very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2022)

Here is a cheatsheet for the Tangle Oscillator included in the Tangle Pack:







The Tangle Oscillator is capable of some pretty complex and harmonically rich sounds. It is based on a fusion of phase distortion (twisting, warping, repeating and mixing basic waveforms for knotty twisted sounds) with FM synthesis. There is a full description of the block and it's various knobs and ports here:

https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-oscillator


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2022)

We just created another cheatsheet, this time for the Tangle Pack Filter -->






Go here to see it larger -->









Tangle Pack Filter


The Tangle Pack Filter is a high quality analog modelled filter with 8 filter types which can be arranged and morphed in any order. BACK TO TANGLE PACK




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2022)

Another video!  In this one CinningBao explores the different models found in the Filter from the Toybox Tangle Pack and takes a look at how the 'Resonance Compensation' control (found on the block's options page) effects the sound of each model.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2022)

Sound designer CinningBao takes another deep dive, this time into the Ramp Generator block in the Tangle Pack.

The Ramp Generator is a multi-purpose block based on one half of the Make Noise 'Maths' Eurorack module. The block can be used as a ramp signal generator, several types of envelope (with or without sustain), a slew processor, a clock generator, a versatile oscillator, a filter, a voltage processor, a pitch-glide effect with separate control of ‘up’ and ‘down’ speeds, a waveshaper or anything in-between.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2022)

Just to let you know that we are running a July 4th sale on the Toybox website. The Synth Bundle is currently on sale for just $26 (Normal price $65). The Synth Bundle is a great companion to the Tangle Pack. It extends the polyphonic capabilities of the pack with a suite of powerful self-contained polyphonic synthesisers (that use a variety of synthesis techniques: FM, virtual analog, supersaw etc).

The Synth Bundle also includes the Piano Roll block. This block has more features than any DAW piano roll (seriously!). Groups of notes can be shifted, warped flipped, reversed, transposed, quantised and adapted to a scale, freely and in realtime using any modulation signal in your rack. Combined with the polyphonic blocks in the Tangle Pack you have infinite possibilities for sound design and sequencing!

Checkout the Piano Roll tutorials on the Toybox YouTube channel, here:

www.youtube.com/c/Toyboxaudio/videos

A full description of all the blocks in the Synth Bundle is here:

toyboxaudio.com/pages/synth-pack-details

For more information on the July 4th sale, visit the toybox website! -->

toyboxaudio.com

David


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2022)

Here is a quick play-through of a selection of the racks that are included with the Tangle Pack


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2022)

Just to let you folks know that today is the FINAL DAY of the Toybox July 4th sale. The Synth Bundle is currently on sale for just $26 (Normal price $65). The Synth Bundle is a great companion to the newly released Tangle Pack and also includes the amazing Piano Roll block, here's some praise for it from the internet:

"This thing is so deep and thoughtfully designed; it continues to amaze" - DC

"Such a great block. so flexible for basic stuff and super weird experimentations A+" - Buried InTime

"Best Reaktor block i ever saw" - Cinebient

"A more powerful and quick to use piano roll than in any of the 4+ DAWs I've tried" - MW

More info on the Toybox website: https://www.toyboxaudio.com

Below is a cheatsheet showing how you can hook up the Piano Roll block to a simple polyphonic synth using the blocks in the Tangle Pack -->






Click HERE to download the cheatsheet -->

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f4bj0h5sd6k5v15/AABRMU4RJTzfJBniSSMfhWJva


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2022)

Below is a cheatsheet for the Modulation Lane block from the Tangle Pack. Click here to see it in more detail: https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-plus-piano-roll






The Modulation Lane is a versatile block which lets you accurately draw in patterns of modulation.

It can be used as a multi-breakpoint envelope, a custom LFO or a DAW-style automation lane for slow passages of modulation. It works at ‘audio-rate’ so you can even use it as a wave-shaper or a complex drawable oscillator.

The tangle pack is still available at the intro price of $45. Also due to demand we are continuing the July 4th Sale until this weekend. The Synth Bundle (including the Piano Roll block) is still available at just $26 for the whole bundle (normal price $65). More info here: https://www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2022)

We just put together a set of cheatsheets for the effects blocks from the Tangle Pack. There are cheatsheets for 3 of them below, click here to see cheatsheets for all 14 effects blocks:








Tangle Pack Effects


The Tangle Pack includes a collection of 14 high-quality effect blocks, with some unusual and unique features BACK TO TANGLE PACK




www.toyboxaudio.com





A few people have asked us to put all the cheatsheets and videos currently available for the Tangle Pack in a single location. Here's a list with links to all of the cheatsheets:

Tangle Oscillator - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-oscillator
Effects - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-effects
Filter - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-filter
Modulation Lane - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-modulation-lane
Sequencers - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-sequencers
Polyphonic Blocks - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-polyphonic-blocks
Tangle Pack + Synth Bundle Piano Roll - https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-pack-plus-piano-roll

This list along with more information on the pack can be found here:








Tangle Pack


300 advanced blocks for modern sound design. A new suite of powerful blocks based on legendary Eurorack modules, with some unique blocks for advanced synthesis and sound creation. Features include: Tangle Oscillator, a powerful oscillator block that fuses extreme phase distortion (twisting...




www.toyboxaudio.com





and all the Tangle Pack videos can be found here:


https://www.youtube.com/c/Toyboxaudio/videos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2022)

New cheatsheet, this one is for the Mod Pad block -->


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 8, 2022)

The shop backend seems to be having a little difficulty this morning - clicking checkout leads to "There was a problem loading this website". I think it's not connecting to the payment system.

EDIT: looks as though it's recovered now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2022)

We just released a FREE sound set for the Toybox Tangle pack: Tangle Drums.

The set includes 5 drum sounds: Kick, Snare, Clap, Tom Tom and Hat. Each rack defaults to displaying a Play Panel (a simplified editing panel with 8 sliders, shown below. Use the menu item ‘Show Panelsets’ in the ‘View’ menu to switch between displaying the Play Panel and displaying all the blocks in the rack for editing).






Download the sound set for FREE from the Toybox Sound Store. 









Sound Store


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

